# My Hornwort Won't Float



## Gumbo_Ghost (Aug 5, 2010)

I bought 4 hunks of Hornwort this morning, and put it in.
Are these hunks too big, do I need to destrand them a little, or will they eventually rise up?

Right now, 1 has fallen all the way to the bottom, and the other 2-3 are roaming around the tank.

Probably freaking out my cichlids, like it's a giant green predator.

Too much? The fish shouldn't really be bothered by it, right?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

as good as Hornwort looks, I'll never use it again... it made a complete mess of my 10 gallon by leaving needles everywhere...

I tied mine off in corners by drilling a very small hole in the plastic lip at the top of the tank, and threading a piece of fishing line through it and looping it around the horwort

or you can take a short (4 or 5 inch) length of air line tubing and loop it around into a ring, and pass the Hornwort through it, and the trapped air in the loop will keep everything floating; that's how I'm keeping the Anacharis afloat in my 30 gallon


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

I never had much trouble with it floating, but then it was just a sprig when I got it. I got rid of it before it could drop needles on me though. 

If I could just figure out how to get my pennywort to SINK.


----------



## Gumbo_Ghost (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't mind it floating around actually, it looks kind of cool.

You think the fish mind? They don't seem to, but I imagine it might cramp their swimming maybe.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

why must it float if you dont mind my asking?


----------



## Gumbo_Ghost (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh it doesn't have to, I just thought it was "Supposed to", and thought it was weird that it all sunk.

There's a big chunk that just floats right in the middle, with the help from the air-strip. It just kind of spins around in place.

It's actually kind of cool.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Gumbo_Ghost said:


> I don't mind it floating around actually, it looks kind of cool.
> 
> You think the fish mind? They don't seem to, but I imagine it might cramp their swimming maybe.



Fish usually enjoy things to swim around as long as there is space left to swim.


----------

